# Detroit Last Minute Mini Herf



## Dirty Dee (Jul 18, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96524

Will be at Copper Canyon in Southfield, MI.

Date: 10/04/2008

Time: around 2 PM until....

Me and Rob (XAPA97) plan on having a few craft brews and some cigars to go along with.

I'm sorry for the short notice. I hope to see some of you there. :tu


----------



## Sailkat (Mar 20, 2008)

Hey, we would love to see you, but both Chris and I have to work on Saturday. :-(

Will we see you and Rob on the 18th?


----------



## sailchaser (Jun 16, 2007)

Rats that darn work gets in the way of yet another HERF


----------

